# August 2004 2wwers Pt 3



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New Home!

Sorry not been around 

Tammy - to me the signs look good! I couldn't stop peeing when I had my positive!

Alice - Fantastic news that the pee stick and the blood test said positive!!!!!!!! 

sarahc and Kyra - (((((((hugs)))))) sorry you've had a rough couple of days.

Lorns - welcome over and good luck with your frosties! FET's do work!

P - brilliant news from you too!!!!!!!!!!!  congratulations!  

Hammy - good to see you (and your embies) over here! Take it easy!

Anyone heard from Jadeben?

Niece - good luck for today  

Holly - hope you are hanging in there!

Thinking of you all..........

Lots of Love
Sue
xxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Dollyzx IVF ET - Testing

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd - 

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd - 

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd - 

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th - 

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th - 

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th - 

Cindy IUI - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Vicki IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 7th - 

Lynne1 IVF ET - 27th July Testing - 7th - 

Claudine ICSI ET - 26th July Testing - 9th - 

Jadeben IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 9th

Alice M ICSI ET - 31st July Testing - 11th - 

Pochahontas IVF ET - 1st Aug Testing - 11th - 

ZoeM IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 11th - 

Niece FET IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 12th

Holly667 IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 14th

Tammy IVF ET - 2nd Aug Testing - 16th

sarah c FET IVF ET - 3rd Aug Testing - 17th

Kyra IVF ET - 7th Aug Testing - 21st

Cleo1 FET ICSI ET -7th Aug Testing - 21st

mmmbop IVF ET - 9th Aug Testing - 23rd

Lorns FET IVF ET - 11th Aug Testing - 23rd

Hammy IVF ET - 11th Aug Testing - 25th

DebbieB IUI - 10th Aug Testing - 30th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Amber (Dec 14, 2003)

Just wanted to say      to Pocahontas and all the other BFPs!!!!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Just wondered if I can join you, I'm 8 days in 2ww and starting to struggle more and more now. I woke up last night with af type pains which have made me feel pretty negative and panicky, so thought maybe I could stress with all yous


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi paula25 i know what you mean im day 11 and its getting harder each day. Idont know if to test soon or not.had a bleed day5,all stopped now got sore boobs but feel ok.
sarah cxx


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

P.. a big fat P no less! 

Well done girl.

V x


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Sarah & Paula, you may know that i had AF pains & bleeding but.................... +ve, so am hoping maybe it will be the same for you?!

Love P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Hello everyone 

Debbie, had to re-read your post, I thought you meant surfing for real,not relaxing hunny!!! , so hard not to do anything though hey,

Paula and sara big hugs ,I do not have any words of advise, other than hang in there,xxx

Kyra, good to see you on here and good luck ,xxx

I feel a bit too calm really!! sure being anxious will kick in soon though,but what will be will,keeps going through my mind!!!

well I made myself sit in the garden for a bit yesterday and let the sun warm my tummy, and told my embies how much we want them to stick around,also while clutching an assortment of crystals,I have collected over the years,Perhaps I have lost it!!

well today is ^umbrella^so off to see a friend later.

I know I have missed loads of you but have only just got here, I really am hoping your dreams come true, and am so sorry for those who it has not worked this time,

lots of love to you all,

mmmb p,xx


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi guys

Pocohontas - EXCELLENT!!!! Well done, that's SOOOO brilliant - especially after your very stressful wait.... YAY!!!!!

Here's some extra-special GOOD LUCK to everyone else waiting... 
       
  

lots of love

Alice
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi, all

Just wondered if I could join you.

I am 8 days into my 2ww testing on 20th and have been okay until yesterday evening, and now I can,t seem to stop crying  which is usually a sign of my af which makes me want to cry even moredoes anyone feel like this?

congrats to eveyone with bfp.

take care

Lisa


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

hi all, what a miserable day, it's raining buckets here, which does nothing to help with positive thoughts!

I've got a bit of a sore belly still and I am desperately trying to take things easy. I was determined that I wasn't going to spend the 2ww obsessing but it's imposible not to, is'nt it! I can't concentrate on anything and daytime telly is torture! I like Fern and Phil but they're off for the summer, how dare they!

I've still got 13 days to go !!!

Love hammy xx


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Girls.

Well it looks like it's all over me and I didn't even get to reach my test day which would have been Monday. Been having AF type feelings in my tummy for the past few day's and also felt very tearful and moody and then late last night I had a show.

Sorry if tmi but when I went to the toilet and wiped myself there was a picky kind of discharge left on the tissue and I still seem to have it today, it's not red but pink and even though I normally get crippling pains in my tummy with my AF I haven't really got this just feel quite sick and my tummy feels very unsettled. Hope this is making sense! I'm definitely convinced it's the start of my af as I did a pt last night (even though I was only on day 9) and it was negative.

I don't really know what I feel at the moment, had a good old cry last night and did feel a bit better afterwards like it was some kind of release.

Rooting for all you girls in the 2ww hoping and praying you all get a BFP.

Take care

Love
Tammy
xxxxxx


----------



## JADEBEN (Jan 26, 2004)

hello sue

i got a negative result on the 9th, started to bleed on the 7th, have been crying ever since. went to the doctors today & asked to be signed off for 2 weeks as I am not coping at all well this time. cry all the time.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi Tammy

Don't give up hope quite yet...its not bright red blood so doesn't count as AF. Day 9 is too early to test yet.

Good Luck

love & hugs

Camilla


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Tammy,

A pink discharge could be implantation bleeding and not AF.

A woman from my clinic had pink bleeding and AF pains for a few days in her 2ww. Then it went away and she got a BFP!

It's impossible to tell before the blood test what our result will be.

Hope that you are feeling a little better now.

With love from,


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Jadeben,

So very sorry to hear about the bleeding and the negative result. This is such a hard and unfair business.

I'm still having bad days after my recent failure and can quite understand why you can not return to work yet.

Words are simply not enough at bad times like this so sending you a big (((HUG))).

With love from,


----------



## cleo1 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi Jadeben, so sorry to read of your news. I hope you start to feel a bit better soon. Having some time off is a good thing when you just need space for yourself to get to grips with things.

Tammy, try not to jump to a negative conclusion- so many people have bleeding and then go on to a positive. 

Lorns, I think we went through our previous treatment at the same time- best of luck to you!
Thinking of everyone on this thread,
Cleo


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hiya everyone

I've just written personals to you all and it took ages before the expiry page came up. Refreshed the page and came back to a blank message!!

I need to go and lie down for a bit so I'll do personals another time. 

I have just come back from transfer so am now officially on the 2ww with a test date of 25 August. 

I'll catch up with you all a little later but wanted to wish you all the very best of luck and hope we all get the BFP we desire!!

Lulu xx


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Jadeben, so sorry, . 

Tammy, please go back & read my posts from last week!
Day 9 is far too early to test, i tested on day 13. 

Lulu, thinking of you & everything crossed!

Love to all 2WW, P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Thank you for all your lovely replies it's certainly cheered me up and given me more hope don't know what I would do without FF.

P - I took your advise and went back and read your earlier post's from last week and it's made me feel more positive.

Once again thank you all so much for taking to time to post a message.

Take care & praying we all get a BFP.

Love
Tammy
xxxxxx


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Hi Cleo

We did spend our last 2ww together, hows it going this time?
What day are you on? 
Did you get strange feelings after the frozen embryo transfer? 
R U taking any sort of drugs? 
Lets hope this time is for us! Good luck.


----------



## Niece (Sep 24, 2003)

hello everyone 
i did my test today & got a bfn so i guess it wasn't r time again,
the hospital has asked that i test again on sat as it was only day 13 but i really dont think there will be any change.

so i guess its time to start thinking about r future plan & decide what we r going to do next, 

im not sure if we r going to try again at the same hospital or give somewhere else a try, 

i would love to talk to anyone else that is having ivf treatment for the same sort of problem, just to see if they have the same treatment/ tablets as me, i have no ovarys so i have had to have hrt since i was 13 to make me have a bleed just wondered if anyone else was in the same situation i hope you dont mind me asking 

luv niece xxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck for those of you testing soon.

Tammy - I have sent you an IM

Nicky x


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Hi Niece

I am sorry you got a bfn, but I have friends that it took from 5 -7 attemps so dont give up!!! A girl I know tried for 10 years and it finally happened for her it shows us all that there is hope. 

I was so depressed on our first attemp when the wicked witch came before I even got to test I dont know what would have been better. But you have to move on and be positive, I think you become more relaxed which helps. When you least expect it it will happen.

Good luck 

Lorns


----------



## emeldak (May 2, 2004)

Going to embies to be planted this morning. Test should be 27th I think...2 weeks today.

Good luck to all you ladies in waiting out there. Hope to chat to you some time in chat room, now I have rediscovered my password etc...

Take Care of your embies ladies. xxx


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hello girls,
Niece sorry to read that you got a negative.It is so hard im due to test on tues,today dont feel to good,feel like af is on her way,lower back ache and feel sick,dont know if to test before or not had some more brown spotting dont know if this is a good or bad sign!?? 
good luck to everyone testing today!
sarah cxx


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Niece,

Just wanted to give you a big  and say I'm so sorry to hear you have got a BFN. I know it's not easy but try and stay positive I know it's a lot easier said than done. 

Let's hope and pray that when you do a test on Saturday you get a BFP, I've known a few people to get a BFN and then test a couple of day's later and get a BFP.

Wishing you lot's of luck.

Love
Tammy
xxxxxx


----------



## Jessica May (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi every1
I want 2 thank every1 for helping me through my 2ww. Started 2 get heavy af on wed and tested negative 2day. Iknew it was over on wed the hardest part was telling my dh that it hadnt worked, seeing my dh cry broke my heart even more. We r both very upset and im still tearful so dh took me to London yesterday. i love my dh so much and i hate 2 see him sad.
1 day i hope our dreams will come true.
Good luck 2 every1 waiting 2 test

luv jess xxx


----------



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

Hello everyone

I have jumped across from the summer rainbows thread - had et yesterday, 2 embies on board, testing 27th.

I really feel for us all, this is definitely the hardest part of the whole process. I am so sorry for the girls with bfn's, please don't give up, we have to believe that it will happen one day, just a matter of time.

Congratulations to those with bfp's - you are an inspiration to us all.

This site is amazing in the way we can support each other through the most difficult times.

Love to you all.
Alison xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning ladies ~ i always scan this thread as i know what its like to be here.

Thoughts going out to you all x

I always think this last time i relaxed and didn't religiously do what they said, i went straight back to work and forgot about it, i also got my "its not gonna work" head on. Also my hospital said, the 1st time is a kind of trial, everyone goes on the same treatment and only 2nd 3rd attempts etc do they change the way they do things once they know your body.

So keep hanging in there, i'm still not convinced i'm going to get through this till the end, but i am staying positive.

Take care x

Zoe x


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hiya

Alison Jane - nice to have you over here with us on the 2ww. How are you feeling? Are you back at work or relaxing?

Jessica May - I am so sorry for you and DH for your -ve result. It's such a hard thing to go through. My thoughts are with you both.

Niece - sorry to read about your BFN. Hugs to you too. You have already been through such a lot and I want to wish you luck for whatever decisions you make about the future.

emeldak - good luck for transfer today. Here's hoping they snuggle right in there.

Sarah C, Tammy, Lorns and Cleo - how are you?

Ready4Fam - Have you got those embies tucked up in the warm yet?

Lots of luck to those testing today?

Lulu xx


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi lulu thanx for reply ask nurse,feel much better today had no more spotting as yet i think it a good sign if its brown not red??
How r things with you?
sarah c xx


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Lulu,

I'm fine thank you, feeling a lot more positive today spotting seems to have more or less stopped still got crampy feelings in my tummy but then that might be the gestone injections!

How's things with you?

Take care

Love
Tammy
xxxxxx


----------



## cleo1 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi everyone- distraction is the best way to deal with these 2 weeks isn't it! I've been making jam today- I'm not very good in the kitchen, so this is a first!!

Lorns- Hi! I didn't get any funny feelings after FET. I,m not on any drugs either which I'm happy about. Now I have a heaviness in my pelvis asthough af is near which I don't usually have this early on, so I'm slightly worried about that, but it's probably psychosomatic! I'm day 7 post transfer today.

I wonder if anyone 'just knows' when it's worked?? 

Cleo xx


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello ladies,

I am now on the 2ww after having two embryos transferred today. Luckily, I only have a 12 day wait until test day so I suppose it's an 'almost' 2ww!!

Sending lots of luck to everyone who is waiting to test 
     

So sorry to everyone who has received a negative result, sending you all lots of hugs xx  

Sending big congratulations to everyone who has had a positive result 

Lots of love
Sally
xxxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Good luck everyone...

Sally - wishing you so much luck and love


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Just trying to catch up!

Paula25 - welcome and good luck! What type of treatment did you have?

Boppy - you've not lost it! Keep talking to those embies!

Sally, Alison Jane, Emelda, Lulu and Lis35 - welcome to you too!

Jade - have IM'd you, sorry I missed your IM, please take care of yourself.

Jessica May and Niece - really sorry that it didn't work for you this time ((((((((((((hugs))))))))).

Holly667 - good luck for today.

Tammy and sarah c - hang on in there!

Thinking of you all..........

Lots of Love
Sue
xxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Dollyzx IVF ET - Testing

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd - 

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd - 

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd - 

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th - 

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th - 

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th - 

Cindy IUI - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Vicki IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 7th - 

Lynne1 IVF ET - 27th July Testing - 7th - 

Claudine ICSI ET - 26th July Testing - 9th - 

Jadeben IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 9th - 

Alice M ICSI ET - 31st July Testing - 11th - 

Pochahontas IVF ET - 1st Aug Testing - 11th - 

ZoeM IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 11th - 

Niece FET IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 12th - 

Jessica May IVF ET - Testing - 13th - 

Holly667 IVF  ET - 30th July Testing - 14th

Tammy IVF ET - 2nd Aug Testing - 16th

sarah c FET IVF ET - 3rd Aug Testing - 17th

Paula25 ET - 5th Aug Testing - 19th

Lis35 ICSI ET - 6th Aug Testing - 20th

Kyra IVF ET - 7th Aug Testing - 21st

Cleo1 FET ICSI ET -7th Aug Testing - 21st

mmmbop IVF ET - 9th Aug Testing - 23rd

Lorns FET IVF ET - 11th Aug Testing - 23rd

Hammy IVF ET - 11th Aug Testing - 25th

Lulu434 ICSI ET - 12th Aug Testing - 25th

SallyL FET IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 25th

Emeldak IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 27th

Alison Jane IVF ET - 12th Aug Testing - 27th

DebbieB IUI - 10th Aug Testing - 30th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Kyra (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all

Cleo I'm on day ten of 2ww and I'm also getting crampy feelings.. I just hate this not knowing.  I hope it's not Af.

love kyra x


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Holly 667

GOOD LUCK!!!

lulu xx


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

hi all 2wwer's

I know that there are several people around the same stage as me 4dpt and plenty more who have been here! I feel quite ropey really and I am assuming  that it is the cylogest. I am so tired even though i am sleeping well at night, the exhaustion come over me suddenly mid afternoon and i have to have a cat nap, I have no choice I think I would fall asleep on my feet if I didn''t. Today I have developed mild stomach cramps, light headedness and nausia (sorry about the spelling). Are we all feeling the same?

hope that every one is trying to remain positive.

good luck love hammy xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Wow, there are many people over here.  Can I join in to make one more?  After 5 failed IUIs, Dh and I have just completed IVF and are now waiting.  We had the transfer on Friday 13th (lucky day).  We really want this to work.  I was actually feeling ok about the entire thing until yesterday....then I started panicking (and feeling extra guilty). 

How does everyone survive the 2 weeks?
Also, are you all staying in bed for the first few days?

Looking forward to chatting with friends that have also moved over from summer rainbows and  also to meeting new friends over here.  Hope everyone's dream comes true.


----------



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi everyone

ready4family - glad to see that you have made it here!  I do believe that Friday 13th is lucky!  Like you I have felt quite positive all the way through tx and yesterday it suddenly hit me.  I have had plenty of sofa rest so far, but gradually I am going to become more active I think, because otherwise the time is just going to go more slowly.  I am not working, but going to find things to occupy my mind - an enormous jigsaw puzzle is beckoning to absorb my mind!

hammy - i'm 2dpt and feel the same as you, I seem to really have sailed through the drugs and injections so far, even though d/r was a bit long, but this is by far the worst I have felt.  I am exhausted too, have mild tummy pains and nausea, but its just the lovely cyclogest giving us these side effects.  My positivity seems to have deserted me a little and I'm trying really hard to gather myself together and somehow cope for the next two weeks without becoming a gibbering wreck!

Sally - welcome, 12 days to go!

Cleo - that's a really good idea to make jam, I bought some jars ages ago and have a freezer full of fruit from the garden, so I think I will give it a go too.  I too wonder if anyone just 'knows' if it has worked but reading all the messages on here, it doesn't seem to be that simple does it?  Everyone has different symptoms (or none at all) which makes it even harder.  You are half way there!

Tammy & Sarahc - hope that you both feeling a little better today.

Lulu - hello again, sound as if you have 2 great embies on board!

Emeldak - hope that your et went well yesterday.

Hope everyone else is feeling good, wishing us all the best of luck and hoping for a long list of bfp's in August!

Love Alison xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello everyone - is there room for one more?

I've just had et today and test on 26th.  Feeling fine at the moment and planning to take it very very easy for 3 days until I go back to work on wed.  

we just got converted on monday from iui to ivf (due to over-response) so it's been a bit of a learning curve and its all happened so quickly.  anyway, we are keeping positive and dh is very relaxed now he feels his work is done for the time being and we've got a few banked in the freezer!

very very sorry for all those with bfn and sending lots of babydust and positive energy to all you 2wwers.
x x morgan


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello ladies,
I can't remember the 2ww being this awful and I'm only on the first day! 

Holly, Sending you lots and lots of luck for testing xx

R4F & Alison, it's nice to see some more fellow orangies over here.  Hope you both are trying to keep occupied to make the time pass quickly, it's hard though isn't it when we're not supposed to be doing much! My hubby is not letting me doing anything at all so I'm either lying on the sofa watching movies or sitting in bed with my laptop.......it's so much better than cooking and cleaning!

Hammy, I'm only on my second day of cyclogest yet I've already got stomach cramps - very similar to af pains.......and terrible wind!! I'm sure they do it on purpose just to confuse us by not knowing whether they are af or pg symptoms!

Morgan, wishing you lots and lots of luck for the 2ww.

Hope everyone else is coping with the 2ww OK. 
Sending lots of lov and luck to everyone
Sally
xxxxxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi girls!

Mind if I join you? Had my FET this morning - bit of nightmare because the 2 that successfully thawed yesterday didn't continue to split overnight so we couldn't use them.  They thawed another 2 and I had them transferred but don't know if they'll keep growing because there was no time to observe them - my clinic doesn't do transfers on a Sunday so it had to be today.

Feeling a bit flat about it all - I'm sure I'll feel more positive soon.

Hope these 2 weeks go by quickly!  Testing on 28th August.

love Ange x


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya
welcome to the new girls! Morgan, we've met on the IUI board already - glad to see you here!
Ange - sorry you had such a rough time - keep positive and we'll keep fingers crossed for you!

I'm starting to go a bit dipsy - this 2 ww or 2 1/2 in my case, seems sooooo long.  Can't believe I had to turn a glass of wine down in a really nice restaurant last night!  ah well, small sacrifice I suppose 


baby dust to all!

Debbie


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

hello everyone

hey debbie /waves how are you getting on?

Ange - lots of luck for you, here's hoping they have have a good kick start now they are where they should be.

I'm off to find some red things to eat for breakfast....


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hello girls, well ive just done a hpt it was negative, test day is tues.Ive had quite a bit off brown spotting with bits in it sorry(tmi).Wish i hadnt done one now and just waited. 
              love sarah c xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Ange, Morgan and Ready - excellent news you and your embies are in the 2ww! Morgan it's good to hear that the IUI got converted cos of your overresponse but what a learning curve! Well done!

Sarah - still think it's too early for you, especially with the spotting! 

Thinking of you all..........

Lots of Love
Sue
xxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Dollyzx IVF ET - Testing

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd - 

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd - 

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd - 

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th - 

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th - 

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th - 

Cindy IUI - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Vicki IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 7th - 

Lynne1 IVF ET - 27th July Testing - 7th - 

Claudine ICSI ET - 26th July Testing - 9th - 

Jadeben IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 9th - 

Alice M ICSI ET - 31st July Testing - 11th - 

Pochahontas IVF ET - 1st Aug Testing - 11th - 

ZoeM IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 11th - 

Niece FET IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 12th - 

Jessica May IVF ET - Testing - 13th - 

Holly667 IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 14th

Tammy IVF ET - 2nd Aug Testing - 16th

sarah c FET IVF ET - 3rd Aug Testing - 17th

Paula25 ET - 5th Aug Testing - 19th

Lis35 ICSI ET - 6th Aug Testing - 20th

Kyra IVF ET - 7th Aug Testing - 21st

Cleo1 FET ICSI ET -7th Aug Testing - 21st

mmmbop IVF ET - 9th Aug Testing - 23rd

Lorns FET IVF ET - 11th Aug Testing - 23rd

Hammy IVF ET - 11th Aug Testing - 25th

Lulu434 ICSI ET - 12th Aug Testing - 25th

SallyL FET IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 25th

Morgan IVF ET - 14th Aug Testing - 26th

Emeldak IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 27th

Alison Jane IVF ET - 12th Aug Testing - 27th

Ready4F IVF ET - 13th Aug Testing - 27th

AngeK FET IVF ET - 14th Aug Testing - 28th

DebbieB IUI - 10th Aug Testing - 30th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Morning girls,

Thank you for the warm welcome.  You guys will really help get through the LONG 2ww.  After all, who else really understands what we're going through but the ones going through it, right?

Alison Jane, I agree...Friday 13th is now a lucky day for the two of us.  A jigsaw sounds like a great idea.  I've picked up books, dvds, magazines and crossword puzzles.  I find if I plan my day out (e.g. read until 10am, then watch tv show until 11am, etc) then the day goes faster.

morgan, hello.  At least you didn't have much time to worry about ivf since you converted last minute.  How did it go for you?  How many did you end up putting back?  We put 3 embryos back.

Sally L, thanks.  It's great to see you over here too.  That's great that your hubby isn't letting you do anything.  Mine too (although I'm a neat freak so i still find myself cleaning up after him..can't stand the crumbs on the counter).  

angek, i'm sure your place wouldn't have transferred your embryos if they weren't ready.  Try and keep your chin up (I know, easier said than done).

sarah c, i've heard that spotting can be a good thing. Hang in there..it may have been too early to have tested.

Well, can't believe that only 1 day has passed in the 2ww.  
Question...are all of you spending your time in bed (or only the first day or so) or are you just taking it easy?

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

hi all, how's it going, slowly I bet!

It's 4dpt for me feels more like 4 months! I've found a great thing to help pass the time, it's called sleep! I just can't get enough of it!

Alison and sally I'm glad that you both are feeling the same as me (well I'm not glad that your feeling bad but it's reasuring isn't it). How are you other girls doing? r4f, morgan glad to see you both on board.

Ange, welcome to the 2ww I'm sure that your little frosties will do fine.

Sarah don't give up hope just yet, lots of people seem to get bfp even when they get spotting.

take care everyone love hammyxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

So much for staying in bed all day - i would go mad, plus i've been waking up earlier than ever. 8am i woke up today and usually it's more like 11 on a sunday.  well i have been taking it very easy - sitting in bed or in the garden reading.

i had 2 embies put back - i thought they weren't allowed to put back 3?  and they are grade 2, 4 cells.  Hope being grade 2 is good enough.  there were some 1s but they were only 2 cells and they don't do et on sundays - typical.  hope that doesn't mean it fails. oh well, the other 4 have been frozen.

wonder if i could get hold of a jigsaw - sounds like a great idea!  
Sarah - it could too early for a +ve
babydust to everyone.


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello ladies,
How are you all today?

Sarah, please don't give up yet sweetie. It's too early to test and to be sure it's the correct result.  Spotting can also be a good sign. Hang on in there and keep your chin up. Sending you lots of positive vibes xxxx

Ange, keeping everything crossed for you and your little embies.  I'm sure once they're nicely tucked up snug and warm they will continue to grow.  Sending you lots of love and luck.

Debbie,  two and a half weeks?!! I'm going mad knowing mine is only a 12 day wait!  Hope you are doing OK. Wishing you lots of luck.

R4F, I'm trying to do a bit of both......stay in bed in the morning and then get up a bit later.  Although I am so fed up I don't know how long I will be able to stay fairly inactive.  Your post made me laugh! I do exactly the same with my hubby.  I know he means well but I'd still rather do things myself, that way I know they've been done properly!!

Hammy, it's going really slow, isn't it?  Wouldn't it be lovely to go to sleep now and not wake up until test day?!!  

Morgan, Your grade 2, 4 cell embies sound great.  Stay positive.  Sending you lots of luck.

Holly, Any news yet? I hope you are doing OK. Thinking of you.

Well, I don't think I can stand more TV.  I have spent most of yesterday and today watching movie after movie.  There has to be something more exciting to do during the 2ww.  I think hubby will have to take me on some nice days out in the car next week.  
I can't believe that this time next week, I'll now if the miracle has happened!  It's a very scary thought!!

Sending you all tons of love and luck
Sally
xxx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hello everyone

Hope you are all feeling fine!  I am now on Day 5 and looking for implantation bleed (even though this doesn't happen to everyone and even if it does, it could be over the next few days).  God this could drive us all mad!!

I just wanted to sign in quickly and say hi to everyone.  R4F, congrats on your 3 embies, I think you should rest as much as you feel you need and if you feel staying in bed helps, then so be it.  I tend to take it easier, but I'm still doing bits and pieces around the house and walking the dogs etc.  Good Luck for the next 12 days!!

well done to all those who have just had transfers.  Love and babydust to you all.

be back tomorrow!

lulu xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

I was getting tired of lying down so I thought it would be a good chance to check in on everyone.

morgan, that sucks that you ended up waking up 3 hours earlier.  After weeks and weeks of timed injections, my body now wakes up at 8am everyday.  Actually though, we still take progesterone injections so we have to get up at that time.  As for putting 3 embryos back in, I"m actually in Canada (hope that's ok...I know when I"ve written on the other thread, the women didn't mind).  So over here, we're allowed to put in more.  Dh and I had no idea how many to put back in but we followed our drs advice and went with 3.

Sally, I'm like you.  I try and stay in bed, but then get tired/bored and need to get up.  So you're the same cleaning up after hubby?    Mine means well, but cleaning is not one of his talents (maybe it's on purpose).  

hammy, hello again.  The time sure does go slow.  Are you staying at home for the entire 2 weeks?  I'm back at work on Thursday but may work at home Thurs and Fri.

lulu, don't blame you for looking for signs. Anything would be nice, wouldn't it?  

Well, it's only day 2 for me...can't believe 10 more to go.  At least I'm getting through a book that I started a year ago (no kidding!).  After lunch, I actually got up and washed my hair...it felt so good.  

Hope eveyone is doing well.  Talk to you all soon.


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

just a quick one girls - just found out how much money I've spent as apparently broadband doesn't mean unlimited usage!!  Not my fault I'm addicted to this site!! 

Hi and baby dust to all on this site!
yes, I have to wait till the 30th to do my hpt, probably as I'm injecting hcg into me, so that would kind of mess up a test that tests for hcg!  There needs to be 10 days inbetween the last jab and the hpt!  and I'm only on day 6.. help!! 

have a good week girls!  fingers crossed for everyone.

Debbie


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi hope everyone is doing okay.

I am now on day 11 and  have been up half the night, started stomach pains yesterday, and I am convinced that af is on its way, feeling really fed up and tearful and have really bad skin for the first time ever.

Sorry to sound so miserable but can,t wait till the 2ww is over.

Take care

Lisa


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi girls thanks for your support yesterday,things not looking much better for tomorrow.
Went to loo there r lots off red bits now (tmi),feel very crampy like af is on the way.
Bit tearfull,dont think i will be getting a positive tomorrow.


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning girls!

Thank you all for your warm welcome! Well it’s 2 days after transfer today and the time is going soooo slow!  The first 2ww I had, I went back to work after 3 days but I’m not working at all now so I’m going to have to find lots of things to keep my mind busy!

Not very good at staying in bed – so far I’ve just been taking it easy – not very good at staying in bed.  I was made redundant a month ago and I’ve got in to the good habit of going to the gym in a morning but I’d better knock that on the head for a while.  Might do a pilates or yoga class later on in the week.  Just checked the weather for this week and there’s clouds and rain forecast everyday – hope they’re wrong – I fancy just chilling in the garden and reading lots of books.

Sarah c and lis35 - fingers crossed that AF stays away for you.

Good luck to everyone testing!

Love Ange x


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Ange,

I hope you don't mind me butting in- I happened to catch your post about the pilates and I just wanted to share some info I have been told about it.  I've been told not to do pilates- yoga OK - but the pilates requires muscle tightening in the tummy area?? A friend of mine who also went through IVF was told by her RE to stop Pilates after ET. Randine Lewis also does not recommend it in her book.  But, who knows really?? - maybe you should check with your RE for their opinion??

Best wishes for a successful cycle!!
Luv Josie


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Josie

Thanks for the information - seems sensible really - i should have thought about it.  I'll stick to safe exercise!

Ange x


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

helloooooo  mrs - just popping in to check up on ya  

so day 2 and your already bored  

willing it to work this time mate

tonnes of love caron xxx


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

Can I join you?  I've just had ET today and can't believe I'm on the 2ww.  Had 2 lovely embies transferred (between grade 1 and 2) and am hoping for the best.  Unfortunately though, the other 5 embies I had aren't suitable for freezing.  I test on the 28th August.  

Good luck to everyone about to test and big hugs to those who've had negative results.

Lisa xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Morning girls,

sarah c and lis, i'll cross my fingers for you that it's not af and instead is other positive signs.

angek, I know...could the time go any slower?  Do you have books and movies and stuff to try and help keep you busy?  At lesat it's a week day today so soaps and silly talk shows are on tv.

lisac2, hello.  You're not much behind me.  How were ec and et for you?  I was terrified (since it was my first time), but now that it's over I think this has to be the worst part.

Not much new on my side.  I'm now on day 3 of the 2ww and still plan on spending most of my day in bed (except when I'm on the computer).  I finally finished my book yesterday..if you can believe it, I started it a year ago.
I was freaking out this morning.  Hubby had left the milk out for me for breakfast before he left for work.  Well, I tasted it and it was bad so I went to pull out the new (full) milk from the fridge.  As I reached, I felt something in my stomach.  Could I have done something to stop implaning?

By the way, anyone know what happened to the cute emotions that we were able to add?


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Sarah, sorry to hear things are not looking too good but please don't give up yet.  Sending you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.

R4F, Try not too worry too much about doing something to stop implanting.  I think it would take quite a lot to stop implantation. Sending you lots of love

Lisac2, Hope your et went well.  Your embies sound great.  Wishing you lots and lots of luck for your 2ww.

Ange, The weather report is awful for this week, isn't it? We were hoping to go for some nice drives in the countryside but I can't see that happening in the rain!!

Lis35, wishing you lots and lots of luck.  Are you on cyclogest pessaries? If you are it could be a side effect from those.

Debbie, Hope you are OK, and keeping off the internet!!! 

The time is reeeeeaaaaaallllly going slooooooooooooowly!!
It's so awful even poor hubby is bored on his week off work    Bless him, so far this morning he has done the vaccuming, ironing, laundry and now he's on the gardens!
I don't know what we are going to do to pass the time for the rest of the week 

Sending you all lots of love and luck
Sally
xxxxx


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Hi everyone

I am om FET and am suffering today, I test next Monday which seams an eternity away.  I have a really bad Migraine and because of everything can only take Paracetamols which are rubbish and dont do anything.  I have had it for two days now and feel like my head is going to explode.  No af pains which is good although can not stop cheaking everytime I go to the loo!

Just felt like a moan sorry girls...feeling down today.

Lorns x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi everyone
I am bored too. Going to have a bath (warm, not hot, promise!) in a minute and then wonder down to the library - I am feeling a bit housebound and have been in bed most of the day.

sarah, lis - fingers double triple crossed for you - just try not to worry, you don't know anything for sure.

sally - you're luck your dh does the housework when he's bored - excellent!

lorna - i really feel for you. paracetamol are rubbish for any serious headache / migraine. dont know what to suggest, but hope you feel better soon.

ready - glad you're catching up on reading - me too. sure that pain is nothing to worry about, unless it was a 900 pint carton of milk  welcome from family - there's lots of folk on the site from all over the world. 3 embies gives you a better chance too.

lisa - good luck on the 2ww

sally - i am bored watching films too, even ones i've been looking forward to. made dh play some board games with me yesterday. maybe i'll go hang out with the old ladies at the library who do jigsaws all day!

I am on day 2 after transfer and my skin is a right mess. I thought with drinking loads of water and no alcohol for the last few weeks it would be lovely and clear but it's not. too early for AF symptoms so could it be the pessaries? also having slight twinges but no discharge, but surely its too early for implantation too? dunno - maybe still from the docs prodding around down there. ec was on thursday, et on sat.

hello to everyone else - sorry, not caught up properly on all the names yet, but good luck to you all. Here's hoping our smilies come back soon - I miss them! I guess when all the site maintenance is done, they'll be back. in the meantime:

Good luck and baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

thanks ladies,well i think it is af it more red blood than brown now,so not hopeing for much tomorrow,negative yesterday bleeding more today cant see it being a positive. 
I feel crap very tearfull anybody rings i cry(what a mess),dh gave me a big ((hug)) at lunch time was in tears. 
I will post tomorrow with the news!


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Sarah

I know exactly what you are going through the same happened to me before I was due to test.  Its funny you look forward so much to testing and you feel robbed.  I was not prepared for af and was totally gutted I think I cried for three days.  Is this your 1st attemp? 

I am now on my next go I had three frozen two made it and I am currently waiting to find out.  I only had to wait until I had 1 period before trying again.  As soon as I found that out I stopped feeling sory for myself and focused on the next go.

I am so sorry get lots of hugs from DH.

Take care

Lorns x


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi lorns this is or 2nd go with two embies still got 2 i had ivf last nov got pos but m/c.It makes you feel like you r letting everyone down i.e dh parents,it would of been nice to have something nice happen dh lost his dad in feb.
love sarah c xx


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

hi all, day five, feel like s**t. Had to go back to work this morning, only part time but exhausted, must sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

hope all well love hammy xx


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Hi All,

R4F - EC and ET weren't too bad although I haven't been very well since EC.  I've had very bad stomach pains and the consultant scanned me this morning before ET to make sure it was okay to proceed.  Perhaps I'm being a big baby!

Lorns - sorry to hear about your migraine.  I can image that paracetamol wouldn't even touch it.  When I used to suffer, the only thing that helped me was lying in a cool dark room with a cold flannel on my forehead.

Sarah C - sorry to hear your news.  Big hugs coming your way but you know what they say - it's not over til the fat lady sings.

Has anyone had side effects from Cyclogest - constipation to be precise?  (sorry tmi!) or is it just me?

Baby dust to everyone,

Lisa xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello again
sarah - you musn't worry about letting other people down - when you have a baby, it's for you and dh and no-one else. try and keep those other feelings seperate - it's nothing you have or haven't done ((((hugs))))

Lisa, consipation?  yep definitely, but it's eased off today, thank god - hope yours does too.  maybe all the stomach cramps are just because your bits are so busy lately - lots going on down there!

ok, still haven't worked out what tmi means.....


----------



## charlieo (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Can I join you? Only discovered this site today and on my first go at ICSI, ET was yesterday test date 31st Aug. Had tummy cramps and twinges all day but I am now reassured prob because of all messing about over the last two days.

loads of hugs
Charlieo


----------



## amandaL (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Only plucked up courage to post a message today after avidly reading everyone else's for the past 8 days!  Hope you don't mind me joining in.

On my first ICSI cycle so this is all still pretty new to me.  Testing on wednesday so this tortuous wait is almost over.....been going slowly but surely mad!

Lisa - I had constipation from the cyclogest for a couple of days but then it settled down.  I've been told that general anaesthetics can also give you constipation....

Is anyone else suffering with bad/dry skin??  Might just be the lack of fresh air I suppose as I've been pretty much housebound for so long!

Wishing all of you lots and lots of luck

Amanda xx

p.s. Morgan - tmi means too much info i think!  this code takes some getting used to!


----------



## charlieo (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Amanda 

Have you gone back to work or taken two weeks off? I have a couple of days off at the moment but don't know what to do after that. 

I think work might help the days go faster but not sure what is the right thing to do.

Loads of luck for Wed 
Charlieo xx


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Thankyou for your support still feeling a bit crampy and some slight spotting.  I had acupuncture this morning, so am feeling a bit more positive.

Amanda, I am also on cyclogest and my skin is the worst ever, have really dry patches and lots of spots.  Good luck on Wednesday.

Sarahc good luck for tomorrow, keep your chin up.

Take care all

Love Lisa


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Sarah C - Good Luck for tomorrow xx

Amanda - Good luck for Wednesday xx

FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU BOTH

Anyone else testing soon??

Love lulu xx


----------



## Tracy W (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello All,

Back on 2ww following 2nd FET Testing 30/8.  They told me both embies were grade 1, 4 cells.  Here's hoping they came equipped with plenty of superglue ( Dr told me they are good embies, it's now up to the "sticking" process).  Sending out loads of luck to all other 2wwers out there.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Just wanted to let you all know I'm thinking of you, I really do think it's not down to what you do/don't do (within reason! ie no jumping out of aeroplanes!), I kept torturing myself with the irrational fact that i was TOTALLY responsible & this was very scary. Now i see i was a bit bonkers (& still am........)
It's so much easier to be rational about others!
Keep strong girls!
Love P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Time for my afternoon post (it gives me something to look forward to...and a reason to get out of bed).

morgan and Sally L, thanks for the reassurance that lifting the full milk was ok.  Silly the things that we worry about isn't it?  morgan, I imagine that the bad skin is from the hormones that you're still getting.  Sally, I laughed when you said that your hubby ws vacuuming, ironing etc.  He must REALLY be bored!  

sarah, I'm still crossing my fingers for you.  Sounds like you've had a rough time this past while.  I know what you mean about wanting to please your family but keep in mind this baby is for you and dh (with additional love from the rest).  

hammy, can imagine how exhausting work was for you today.  Spending the day is exhausting.  I find that it zaps my energy (as crazy as that sounds).

lisac, with all the meds before hand, the prodding, and the vacuuming (i.e ec), it's no wonder you're sore.  It took me a few days for my stomach to feel normal again.  Hope yours does soon.

Lorns, charlieo and amanda, welcome.  We're all in the same boat since it's our first icsi (well, I had 2 ivf and 2 icsi embryo transferred so not sure what you call that).  It was pretty scary (not knowing what to expect), wasn't it?  Lorns, hope your migrane goes away soon.  charlieo, my tummy was also twitching yesterday.  

Tracy, welcome to you too.  Sounds like you got some great embryos implanted.

Well, one more day closer to being done.  This afternoon, I watched a stupid movie and read a lot of my (new) book.  Oh, and murphy's Law....the one soap that I watch is NOT on this week.  Go figure!

Question....does anyone's stomach burn?  Mine does and I'm worried that my stomach temparature will be too hot for the embies to survive.  I have stomach issues, but it's never burned before.

Sending everyone hugs and positives.


----------



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi 

Had ET today, one fresh and one frozen!  been a roller coaster day but seems to be a good outcome! i can test a bit earlier than 2 weeks as they were 5 day embies  so test next friday (27th) so i only have an 11 day wait! cool, never worked that out until now!

Hope all doing well, am going to bed now after a very emotional day!

Love
Nicki x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Best of luck Nicki Really wishing you loads of luck.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## amandaL (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the warm welcome - this site is such a godsend!

Charlieo - I was advised to stay off work until I tested.  I think it depends on what your job is/how far you have to travel etc.  I have quite a tough commute and a stressful job (whose isn't these days!) so they advised me to stay off if I could.  

Only 1 day to go now - I never thought this week would arrive!  I keep getting more crampy feelings, lower back pains, vivid dreams - all my usual pre-AF symptoms, but trying to stay positive.

Question....I was only prescribed aspirin after my ET but a lot of you seem to be on other meds.  There was a whole list of drugs on my info sheet that were just crossed out and I haven't worked out why.  Any ideas??

Sarah - everything crossed for you today xx

Wishing you all a day that passes quickly!

Amanda xx


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi girls,well it was a BFN for me i think i knew it would be yesterday.
Thank you all for your support,i hope you all get bfp like poc said i dont think it matters what you do if its the right time than it will happen,last time i worked got pos but m/c,this time off work,rested,had showers not baths,it wasnt to be this time for us.
My plain for today is have a nice hot bath,eat chocolate,open a bottle of wine(tonight)!!
Back to work tomorrow !!


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi Sarahc,

Really sorry that you had  a bfn.
Sending lots of hugs your way.
Look after yourself.

Love from Lisa


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Sarah,

So sorry to see you have not been successful this time.

Sending you (((((hugs))))).

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## amandaL (Aug 16, 2004)

Sarah,

So sorry to hear your news.  My thoughts are with you.  

Lots of hugs,  Amanda xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Sarah - sorry to hear your news ((((((hugs))))))

Look after yourself and enjoy your wine and chocolate.

Love Ange x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi girls!

Hi to lisac2 – looks like we’re testing on the same day! Cyclogest have made me constipated too!!  It’s taken a few days but seems better since this morning!!!

Ready4family – I’ve been busying myself with books and stuff but spent so much time on the internet yesterday that I’ve got a banging headache and can’t take any painkillers!  About your stomach burning – have you tried Aloe Vera juice – apparently that reduces heat in the body – I’ve started taking a couple of teaspoons before each meal

SallyL – how are we going to get through this week?! Had plans for lunch today but that’s been postponed so looks like I’ll have to amuse myself!  Might go to my favourite garden centre – might be good for my embies to see things grow!!

Lorns – I’ve got the headache from hell too – very unusual for me to get them – thought it was just from the pc screen but now I’m thinking it could be from the drugs – just took paracetamol but like you said, they’re not really strong enough – I need nurofen!  Hope you’re feeling better today.

Morgan – you made me laugh thinking about old ladies doing jigsaws at the library!!  I love jigsaws – haven’t done one for years – maybe I’ll nip down to the library too!

Hammy – hope you’re taking it easy at work – know what you mean about sleeping – I just can’t get enough at the moment!

Charlieo – good luck for the 2 week wait!

amandaL – good luck for tomorrow!  I have noticed my skin is drier – funny you should say that – going to treat myself to a facial today!

Lis35 – hope the acupuncture worked – it always makes me feel better!

Tracy W – I’d like some of that superglue too!  Just want to know what’s happening in there!  Good luck!

Owennicki – one fresh, one frozen – that’s great – lots of luck to you!

Hi to everyone else and good luck for today's testers!

Love Ange x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Sarah
Really sorry  have kept an eye on you from my 2ww !!Also a neg  
Enjoy the choccy the bath and especially the wine !
I did all above and with some time am starting to feel ok 
lol
lou xxxxx


----------



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

Morning all

Wow, the list is getting longer all the time, I can hardly catch up with us all.

Sarah, I'm so sorry to hear it was a bfn - look after yourself, I know the wine and chocs are no compensation, but might help a little, take care.

Amanda, I guess all clinics are different in the drugs they prescribe, why are you on aspirin?  My clinic didn't mention aspirin although I know a lot of girls on this site take it.  I am just taking the evil cyclogest.  Good luck for tomorrow!

Nicki - so relieved to hear that you have your two embies back at last, it sounds as if it all worked out so much better than you expected too - wishing you the best of luck!

R4F - the time passes so slowly doesn't it - everyday I am trying to fill my time  to take my mind off things but it isn't easy.  I am definitely finding it difficult to think positively - up until et I was doing so well and since then have crumbled a bit.  Still hopefully, I will get a nice delivery from amazon today with a selection of 'feel good' movies to watch.

Lisa - I too had an acupuncture session yesterday, I find it lifts me a bit and takes up some time in the day!

Hammy - I don't think it's unusual to feel so tired - I feel emotionally exhausted more than pyhsically, although I expect all the prodding and poking doesn't help much either.  Take it easy at work and rest as much as you can.

Hope everyone else is coping somehow - this 2ww is doing my head in (only on day 5 today!!!!!).

Love to all of you.
Alison


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya ladies
Just wanted to say all the very best for all of u testing over the next week or so 
fingers crossed
lol
Lou xx


----------



## cleo1 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your result Sarahc. Like you, I couldn't resist doing an early hpt on day 10 (I'd read someone else got a positive result this early)- mine was negative. I'm thinking of it as a dress rehearsal.

Alison Jane- how's the jam making??!

Lorna, Hammy and Kyra- how are you doing??

Hello to all on this thread- I last posted on page 3 or 4- it's growing so fast!

My period is due in 2 days (I'm on non medicated FET). I have all the usual premenstrual symtoms but am still holding out for that smallest chance of a positive.

I've taken holidays for this 2ww but today I'm not motivated to do anything to distract me!
Cleoxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

morning everyone
sarah - so sorry about your bfn.  Nothing we can say to make it better so here's a great big ((((((hug))))).

welcome to charlie and nickie and anyone else I've miseed.

Ange - great idea about garden centre.  I'm already dragging my pregnant friend and her toddler out on friday as hanging out with babies, pregnant ladies is supposed to kick start the hormones.  I'll try anything.

I have also been sleeping for britain - never been able to sleep during the day until now - keep dozing off in the afternoon.  might try a facial to sort out my horrid teenage greaseball skin.  with the constipation as well, I'm just feeling so goddam sexy at the moment!!   

hello to everyone else and extra good luck to testers
xxx


----------



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi All

Morgan - sounding good, my main suspision came from my tierdness last time - and it worked for me!

cleo 1 - do NOT take any notice of that test, i did one last time at day 11 and got a neg only to wait the few more days and a big shock to find out i had a BFP, some people show earlier than others, listen to me......do NOT give up yet!!

SaraC - sorry to hear of your BFN ((((hugs))))

You all seem to be reading and doing jigsaws, have to admit i am making quilts, i made one last time on my 2ww and it's now a wall hanging, i made another for my new neice, and now on my 3rd, DH is a bit worried we will have a padded house if i don't get a BFP this time!!!

Love and best wishes to all

Nicki    xx x


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi All,

Cleo 1 - I would wait and test again as I did exactly the same test on day 9 and got a negative and then tested on Sunday and got a BFP!

SaraC - Sorry to hear of your BFN sending you lot's of hug's....

Well after thinking it was all over for me I tested on Sunday and got BFP still can't believe think I'm still in shock!

Wanted to wish all those that are due to test all the luck in the world, and to those that have recently had a BFN sending you lot's of hug's.

Thank you all for your support don't know where I would be without the support of all the FF people.

Take care

Love
Tammy
xxxxxx


----------



## SUESUE (Apr 26, 2004)

Congratulations Tammy Well done I'm really pleased for you and dh.
Good luck to all the ladies in waiting.

Love Sue Sue


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Great news Tammy!!

Congratulations!

Love Ange x


----------



## charlieo (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Ladies 

Popped in for a quick read and saw Tammy's lovely news Congratultions. 

Thanks for the advice on going back to work, I have this week off and then can work from home if I wish which I think will be the most sensible option. I feel fine at the moment really positive but not sure if this will change next week I keep saying the positive vibes should reach the little ones so trying to keep my spirits up and not analyze it too much. 

It certainly helps to read what you guys are all going through. 

Love & Kisses
Charlieo


----------



## amandaL (Aug 16, 2004)

FANTASTIC NEWS TAMMY!!  WELL DONE!!

I hope to be posting the same news tomorrow......!

Amanda xx


----------



## lisac2 (May 30, 2004)

Hi All,

Sarah C - so sorry to hear your news. I know there's nothing anyone can say to make you feel any better, but we're all thinking of you.

Amanda L - My skin's awful too but I've got great big spots!!  That, together with my bloated tum and constipation makes me feel damn sexy (not!)      My clinic advised me to take paracetamol if I was in any pain and said that it would not harm anything at all.

Tammy - fantastic news!  I'm really pleased!  I hope everything goes well for you.
 
Hi to everyone else and good luck for those testing over the next few days.

Postive vibes to everyone,

Lisa xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Morning girls,

Sarah, I'm so sorry for your news.  It's hard to find the right words to make you feel better....just don't give up.  Sending you hugs.  Glad you're pampering yourself with stuff you couldn't do before.

Alison Jane, I feel EXACTLY like you do.  I was also so positive while stimming, ec and et.  I think it's because you could see follies growing, heard how many were extracted and saw the lovely ones implanted.  Then the first night of et, I was in tears thinking this isn't going to work.  I have stomach issues and am so worried that that's going to get in the way of the embryos staying.  Hope your movies come soon...they sound perfect!

morgan, the facial sounds lovely.  Not only will it help your skin, but you deserve to be pampered!

angek, thanks for the advice about aloe vera juice.  Didn't know there was such a juice.  Does your stomach burn too?

amanda, I've also been prescribed aspirin.  I think it's supposed to help with blood flow.  Do you bleed and bruise a lot now (e.g. from the injections)?  I'm also on progesterone and estrogen, but perhaps your hormones are inline so your dr decided not to prescribe these.

owennicki, welcome!  That's great that you had one fresh and one frozen and how great that you don't have to wait for the 14 days.  How did you manage that?  I want your dr  

cleo, it was probably too early to test.  Don't give up yet...your hormones can change by day 14.

Well, I'm now on day 4 of the wait.  I'm going a little stir crazy but have tomorow night to look forwrad to.  I'm actually seeing a musical so it will be first time out of the house (I've had tickets since April...luckily I JUST made being able to go).  Then I return to work on Thurdsay but I think I"ll work from home...too paranoid to drive with all the bumps on the road.

Sending everyone hugs and positives!  Talk to you all later.


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Good luck Amanda for tomorrow sending you positive vibes.

Take care

Love
Tammy
xxxxxxx

P.S Thank you to everyone for posting your congrats....


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm a bit behind, but congrats Tammy!  
Hugs to you Sarah!!

hi to everyone else and good luck to those testing tomorrow!!

I've been visiting my friend in hospital - 3rd baby boy in 3 weeks from my friends!!  So I should have lots of lovely oxytocin running around my veins now, ready for me to be next.  Well, I can hope!  Only on day 7 and it is really doing my head in, as someone else said earlier.

Debbie


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Hope you are all coping with this very slow 2ww! I thought I'd cheer us all up with a bit of colour!!

Lorns, Hope you are feeling much better today. Sending you a big get well soon hug xx 

Morgan, hope you managed to get to the library, anything to keep occupied! I had my et on friday so not much different to you, I'm also having twinges and it's so hard not to read too much into it......are they pg signs or are they af signs!! It's enough to drive us all nuts!

Hammy, Hope you are managing to stay relaxed at work........and awake!!! 

Lisac2, constipation is a common side effect of cyclogest and so is wind!!!  Hope you are not suffering too much.

Tracy & Charlieo, Sending you both lots of love and luck for the 2ww

Nicki, so glad you are here. You sound so much more positive. Sending you and your blasts lots of luck for the 11 day wait!

Amanda, Sending you lots of luck for testing tomorrow (or have you done a sneaky early test already??  )

Sarah, So sorry to hear of your -ve result. I was really hoping things would be different for you. Never give up hoping. Sending you big hugs ((((((((hug)))))))xx

Ange, Hope you and your little embies enjoyed the garden centre.

R4F, Hope you enjoy the musical.......a night of freedom.......heaven!!!

Cleo, it's too early to test. I did exactly the same as you last time and I was really disappointed at the -ve but two days later I got a BFP. So don't give up yet.

DebbieB, Holly, Kyra, mmmbop, Lulu, Alison & Lis35, hope you are all OK.

AmandaL, sending you lots of luck for test day

*Tammy, many, many congratulations to you and your dh on your positive result xxxx*

Well, I actually left the house today!!! 
We went for a lovely drive out. We were going to the seaside but the weather report said it was going to piddle down with rain. So far we have had glorious sunshine.....typical. We went for a drive to Ettington to see how long it would take us to get there when we go to the FF summer meet-up, luckily it's quite close to home but it meant I was only out of the house for a couple of hours. Are any of you going to the meet? 
Hubby has now decided he's done enough housework for the week and is now spending the rest of his time off work playing golf on his x-box! Which means I may as well talk to myself 
I'm still really, really bored but not doing too bad(I think )

Speak to you all really soon
Sending you all lots of love
     
Sally
xxxxxx


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hiya Jac,
Ettington looks fab, I've never been out that way before.
One thing we did notice about it was a HUGE sign outside that said......'ADVANCE APOLOGIES. PLEASE DO NOT ATTEMPT TO MAKE ANY SENSE OF THE GUESTS WE HAVE DURING BANK HOLIDAY WEEKEND!'
            
Sal
xxxxx


----------



## amandaL (Aug 16, 2004)

Thank you for your very colourful messages Sally!!  Amazingly, I've managed not to do a sneaky test - too scared it might be negative!!

Anyone know if lower back ache could be signs of pregnancy as well as AF?  I'm starting to torture myself thinking it's all over....

Amanda xx


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Congratulations to Tammy, had been wondering how you had got on.

Amanda good luck for tomorrow.

My cramps seem to have settled down a bit now just hope I don,t get af before testing on Friday.

Take care


Love Lisa


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi again everyone
Tammy - huge congratulations to you and your dh - you must be so thrilled, very pleased for you.

Nicki - your quilting sounds a lovely thing to do - very motherly somehow, so that must be sending positive energy to your body - excellent. your house must be sooo cosy!

Amanda - tons of luck testing for tomorrow!

Sally - love your multi-colour post! I've decided that the twinges are too early for AF, which would be due in 10 days, so it must be good. But then again I'm probably inventing them anyway. Plus I'm knicker checking like mad. My mum, her sister and their mum all had 'fake periods' when they were pregnant - implantation bleeding, I suppose, so i keep thinking i would have that too if i were pg. I dunno, the things we do with our heads - talk about finding ways to stress yourself out 

R4F - hope you have an ace time at the musical - sounds like a fun night out.

My afternoon didn't go as planned - the library was shut, so no jigsaws for me. then I had taken someone's tip (sorry, can't remember who) and booked in for a facial. I went in, got all ready, filled in the form and stuff and unfortunately she WOULDN'T GIVE ME a facial in case I am pg! Gutted! apparently they don't do them in the 1st 3 months because of possible contraindications of the ingredients in the products and stuff. sounds like nonsense to me, and I don't want to panic anyone who HAS had a facial - I am sure they are just covering themselves. I mean, normally, no-one would have any idea they might be pg at this stage anyway. So no library, no facial - I came home and went to bed in a sulk 

good luck to everyone I've missed and hope those going have a great time at the meet-up.
love Morgs xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just popped in to wish all the luck in the world for the girls soon to test  

Sending huge Congratulations to the girls that dreams have come true   

Sending huge hugs to the girls that didnt get their dreams this time, just hang in there, our time is just round the corner 

Love and hugs to everyone
Jo
x x x


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi 
  A BIG THANK YOU for your support and kind words.i'm doing ok back to work tomorrow.
Rang clinic we still have 2 frosties going to try again in 
january 3rd time luckly for us.

TAMMY CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP WELL DONE!!

Good luck to everyone testing!! 

                love sarah c xx


----------



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi 

Morgan - i know i shouldn't have but i did have to laugh at your uncucessfull day, sounds like one of my usual days!!  Don't know what the problem is with facials, sometimes you just wish you kept your mouth shut don't you!!  better luck tomorrow!!!!

Tammy - Congratulations on your BFP, it does really put hope in your heart whenever you hear of one!

Sally - we went to Ettington last time and really enjoyed ourselves, i am trying to work out an escape plan to go this time, i test that friday, but we also have DH's 2 bothers, their wives and 2 nephews plus another brother coming to stay that friday as it's his grandads 90th birthday on the saturday, but i keep telling Dh with that many people in the house no-one would notice if we went missing!!

AmandaL - Very proud for not seaking a peak, BEST of luck for tomorrow x x x

I must go to bed now, i can't believe, that we go to Scotland early thursday and by the time we get back monday i only have a few days then it's test day!  i can not believe it!

Love and best wishes
Nicki x x x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning girls!

How are we all?  My headache had finally gone after 2 days and I’m a lot happier!

Ready4family – no, my stomach doesn’t burn, but I do have stomach problems and have read that aloe vera does wonders! Also in the middle of reading Dr Gillian McKeiths ‘you are what you eat’ book and she recommends it ! Hope you enjoyed your musical.

Morgan – didn’t get around to having my facial but realise that they do ask you if you could be pregnant because a lot of the products have essential oils in them which aren’t suitable during pregnancy.  I’ll go for a pedicure instead and do my own facial at home!

SallyL – bought myself a nice plant at the garden centre and an ice cream! Glad you had a nice day out.

Owennicki – good that you’re keeping yourself busy with the quilt making – there’s a great shop in Hampton Court that does courses and sells all the fabric for quilts and I’ve often thought about having a go!

AlisonJane – have you started the jam making yet? Which films did you order from Amazon? That’s a good way of passing the time.

Amanda – good luck for today

Hi to everyone else – hope you’re all coping ok!

Love Ange x


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Just wanted to pop over and wish all the girls about to test the very best of luck and those trying to endure the waiting a speedy time! There are loads of the summer rainbow girls here I can see - huge hugs to you!

To all those that have had BFN I wish you the best too, and to say how sorry I am....

loads of luck and love


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

hi all, 

congratulations Tammy on your positive result, well done!

Sarah, so sorry about the -ive, keep strong your time is just around the corner, hippy chick.

Every one seems to be finding ways to pass the time, quilts, facials (or attempted facials) outings etc, well done every one for that. I too had plans to be some kind of relaxed earth mother during my 2ww, but that hasn't happened at all really. What with returning to work and a stream of visitors and phone calls cheaking on me I've had no time these last feww days for any thing. I'm at home today and really feel that I aught to spend it on the sofa but I know that I won't.

I'm 7dpt so half way there. I'm trying not to obsess about the way that I feel but the truth is I really don't feel that well. Can you all look and tell me please if you feel the same?

I feel light headed and fuzzy, can't remember anything.
I am getting the light af type cramps that every seems to also be experiencing.
My belly is still quite uncomfortable and sore, nothing so bad that I would need a paracetamol, but if I forget about it and twist to quickly the pain is excruciating. I expected to be sore after all the pulling about but i thought that after a week it would start to feel a little better if anything its worse.
I look six months pregnant if not seven months by bed time.

On the plus side my boobs don't hurt although they are a bit bigger, but on a normal cycle they would be very sore by now. 

Sorry to gripe but it would be nice to know if this is normal!

Good to those testing today xxx

love hammy xxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Hello everyone,
sorry not been around much, any advice on symptoms or lack of would be appreciated!! I have a few twinges and that is about it, no bloating,bad skin,or anything!!! 

I just want to send loads of hugs to those that have had negatives recently,xxx

and big congrats to those that have had a positive,xxx

to those going to Ettington for the 1st it is really good, went 1st time earlier this year( I homed in on Kimric,and she sorted us out)!!, so don't be shy anyone if you want to go would highly reccomend it,xx

good luck everyone,

love mmmbop,xxx

PS Hammy my boobs feel slightly tender,and a few twinges, no bloating,as it is first time have no idea if this is ok or not,I am on day 10, good luck,xxx try and have a rest todayxxx

love bops,


----------



## charlieo (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Hammy, I have the same cramps very light but definitely there and I have also had a couple of dizzy periods seeing stars but put it down to standing up too quickly, but the big belly I can definitely relate too !! It doesn't feel bloated but it looks huge. I keep trying to tell myself it is too early to read any signs (only on day 4 of 2WW) but its hard not to try and analyze everything. But try to look on everything as positive signals so fingers crossed.
Can anyone help with this weird one? I read on some of the other threads that pineapple can help implantation anybody know why? DH has bought me 5 tins of the stuff and is encouraging me too munch my way through it! I also read somewhere to stay off chocolate surely that is too cruel??

Anyhow hope you are all coping well and staying positive. Love to you all.
Charlieo


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Stay off the chocolate?  Oh no charlie - I have been eating MORE chocolate to compensate for not being allowed caffeine, alcohol etc.  Eeek - should I stop the choc?  Otherwise, I've been eating super healthy - lots of organic food, fresh fruit and veg, seeds and nuts, pineapple (just in case!!), milk and water.

I too had a dizzy spell yesterday after standing up, but I often do.  Been bloated since starting the treatment so no change there.  My boobs are sore and still getting twinges.

mmmbop, hammy - I guess we're all in the same boat - wish someone could tell us what's what! I guess it's different for everyone - loads of pg ladies get no symptoms at all for ages, plus a lot of these symptoms are probably side effects of the cyclogest.

grrrrrrr how will I get through another week of this?

good luck to everyone.  anyone testing today?
xxx morgan


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi All

I just thought I would pop in to say good luck to everyone and send you lots of babydust.

Clare


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya
Hammy, I'm not on cyclogest but profasi and I feel bloated and have had a few crampy type feelings (thought maybe I'd just eaten too much!), so don't know for sure if it's related or a symptom!
And I'm not stopping the chocolate for anyone! Like you said, Morgan, no coffee, no alcohol... that's bad  enough for goodness sake! 

I'm only 7 dpt (is it still called that for IUI?) and going mad.  I keep wishing I could test on day 14, but I have to wait till day 19!! have mercy!

Ah well, back to the olympics!

hugs all round and babydust to everyone.

Debbie


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Amanda, Any news yet? Hope you are OK. You must have so much self control for not testing early. Wishing you lots of luck.

Nicki, so spooky!! We have my Nan's 83rd birthday party to go to on the Saturday night. She celebrates every birthday now...says she doesn't know how many more she'll have, bless her! So we'll only be going to the meet-up on the Friday night and then will go back again on the Sunday.  Hoping you can make a sneaky exit and join us!  Have a nice time in Scotland.

Morgan, hellow fellow knicker checker!! I must be going to the toilet nearly every hour 'just in case'. I don't know why, I suppose either to check for implantation bleeding or early af!! The twinges are driving me mad today.

Ange, so glad to hear your headache has gone.  Hope the ice-cream helped!

Hammy, half way there already....that's great.  I hope I don't worry you but have you checked with your clininc about OHSS? I had it with my last IVF and was really bloated, looked 6 months(at least) pregnant.  My tummy was really sore, especially if I reached for anything.  Does it feel hard to touch?  I would speak to your clininc about it, they may want to check you over but in the mean time, drink at least 2-3 litres of water a day, it's a real help.  Hope you are feeling better soon.

mmmbop, it sounds like were all getting twinges.  It seems a very common thing.  It hard to tell the difference between pg symptoms and side effects from the cyclogest.  A lot of the time I'm sure our minds play tricks on us too!!

Charlieo, It's definatley not a good idea to stay off chocolate....it's the only thing that's keeping me sane (well, almost!)

Debbie, Poor you having to wait until day 19. Hope the wait's  not driving you too mad!!  I'm going bonkers on my 12 day wait!

Clare, Maxbabe & Jo, thanks for your good luck wishes.

R4F, Alison, Lorns, Lisac2, Tracy, Cleo, Holly, Kyra, Lulu & Lis35, Hope you are all OK.

Not much to report from me today.  I'm still getting the same twinges as everyone else but apart from that I don't feel any different.  
Today we have all the rain that was promised for yesterday and the rest of the year I think!! So we aren't doing a thing today. We didn't get dressed until lunchtime............made me feel really naughty!!!

Sending everyone lots of love and luck
Sally
xxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Morning girls,

It's funny...yesterday for the first time I started experiencing the dizzy spells after lying down and now some of you guys are mentioning it.  Guess it's "normal" then.  I'm guessing it's related to the progesterone...either that or too much lying down.

angek, glad to hear that your headache is gone.  It's awful when you don't feel well and can't take anything.

Debbie, clinics are funny.  When I had IUIs, I always tested after 12 days.  This is my first IVF and it's 14 days.  The days seems to vary from clinic to clinic.  And yes, it's still considered day 7 for you...doesn't matter what kind of fertility treatment you had...it's still day 7 of your waiting.

How's everyone else doing?  Going mad from waiting?  I agree with you guys...chocolate sounds like a good substitue.  I"m trying Postum as a substitute for coffee, but believe me, it's NO substitute.  Can't even decide if I like it.

Well, I'm looking forward to the musical tonight.  It's my very favourite musical (actually, I've seen it many times already)..plus it will be GREAT to get out of the house!  I'm going with my aunt though who knows nothing about my treatment so that may be a bit hard.

I'm in a bit of a dilema and wondering if any of you have some advice.  I'm back at work tomorrow (I had ET last Friday).  When I left last week, I left it open whether to work from home tomorrow and Friday or go into the office (no one knows what I had done...actually, I think they misinterpreted my "medical procedure" for "surgery").  My project managers were fine with me working from home, but I'm worried that this won't work for us, and in a month's time, I'll need to ask for another week or so off (we'd be doing fet next time).  I feel ok to work and my work is an office job so I guess there's not really a reason for me to work from home.  I think I'm just a bit worried about the drive (about 45 minutes) since there are many bumps in the road.  What would you girls do?

Sending hugs to everyone.


----------



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

HI

R4F - if you feel comfortable with work, then do it, i should not worry about a bumpy road, i have a 7/8 hour trip upto Scotland tomorrow, my clinic are very much of the opinion of doing what you normally would but don't go jumping out of planes, as you might blame yourself if it doesn't work! - i do what i am comfortable with, eg. we are going to a wedding but i may go back to the B+B for a rest in the afternoon!

Sally - Wow - spooky, your nan sound like she likes a good time!!

Everyone sound like they are getting certain twinges, i don't think i am, maybe the occasional pulling feeling in my tummy when i turn in the night!  My clinic also say you don't get a AF when your on Cyclogest, were you all told this too

AngeK - glad your headahe has gone, i often suffer and last time bought the 4head that you rub on, but was then told you shouldn't!  - who knows

Better get going DH is cleaning the house and has a new friend 'Dolly the Dyson' he's become quite attached, carried her everywhere - let's hope she wont like me any more!

Love and Best wishes

Nicki x x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

R4F - if you've got the option of working at home and it won't mean you can't ask to do that again, I would do that.  Bumps in the road probably won't matter at all, but it's quite a long journey - you might get tired.  Could you do a bit of both?  Do what feels right for you.  I've gone back to work today (day 4 dpt) as I only live 10mins away from work and it's v quiet at work now, plus am taking a few more days off next week.  Actually I am shattered already so might go home soon.

Ok girls - another dilemma.  dh is taking me to the cinema tonight so I'll be out when I'd normally have the   cyclogest.  should i take it 2 hrs early, 2 hrs late or take it with me and pop to the ladies half way through I, Robot?  I don't know how crucial the timing is for it so I was just going to take it late - whaddaya think?


----------

